# Flotation Therapy



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

Hello,I thought i'd share with the board something I did at the weekend that has really, really helped.Background to me...I have had severe mixed IBS since I was very little. I also have stomach ulcers...and manic depression. One might say I was succeptible to stress! I've been seeing a gastroenterologist for a bit now, trying to find a balance of meds that work and at the moment i'm on Colpermin, Alverine (Spasmonal) and Fybogel, with some loperamide (though it gives me a "hangover" effect)Anyway, I have quite a stressful job and i have just got a new one, so I decided to try and take control and get some proper relaxation. So i booked a go in a flotation tank.I was very nervous when I went, cause it was in the morning and my guts were churning (I was late cause i had to "divert" twice en route...)I have to say that as soon asi went in it was perfectly adapted for relaxation....shower, Neals Yard stuff for it, private toilet, fluffy towels....And then there was the float. lying back floating in salty solution...weightless for an hour. Mind blanked, relaxation complete...spasms gone...bliss...I recommend it to anyone! http://www.floatationtankassociation.net for more info (in the UK)


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ooh, sounds gorgeous! Shame complementary therpay costs so much per session *argh*Glad it worked for you though.


----------

